

Ask HN: How do you come up with ideas when your to-do list is empty?  - m4xt3r

Fellow entrepreneurs. What do you usually do when you are out of tasks? Where do you get new ideas? Actionable advices preferred, thanks.
======
Robin_Message
To quote _Alice in Wonderland_

`Cheshire Puss,' she began, rather timidly, as she did not at all know whether
it would like the name: however, it only grinned a little wider. `Come, it's
pleased so far,' thought Alice, and she went on. `Would you tell me, please,
which way I ought to go from here?'

`That depends a good deal on where you want to get to,' said the Cat.

`I don't much care where--' said Alice.

`Then it doesn't matter which way you go,' said the Cat.

 _What are your goals?_ If you break your goals down, you generally end up
with more tasks than you can possibly action, which is where time management
and methodologies like lean come in.

Those methodologies generally break down to one question "what is the best
thing you can do now to advance you towards your goals?", where best is tricky
to measure but includes reducing uncertainty, maximising reward, minimising
investment, and so on.

 _What is the best thing you can do now to advance you towards your goals?_
Once you know that, why would you want to work on anything else?

Remember not to fall into analysis paralysis: meta-tasks like working out your
goals or which task is best are tasks too, so evaluate them against your goals
too. Don't be afraid to go with your gut and re-evaluate afterwards.

------
johnmurch
Grab a notebook or keep your phone handy. Write down some inefficient or
problem you are faced with or observed.

OR....

Partner with an "idea" guy and steal... borrow? s/he ideas :) ha! - But
seriously, there are a TON of real problems that just need a better technical
solution. - Go attend a conference or meetup that you would never think about
- Nontechnical - e.g. education/teachers or a space your interested in working
in - city council meetings.

Just a thought - good luck!

------
waster
Take a quick look at the news (in your sector/from your competitors), and then
take a walk. It's amazing what will mix around in your head while you're out
doing something else, away from a screen.

------
staunch
Watch a user use your widget. If that doesn't generate ideas of things to
improve you're just not paying close enough attention.

------
LarryMade2
Check out the competition.

